#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Perhentian Islands - Moonlight Bungalows

## dirtydog

*This was our bungalow looking down the beach and water front.* 



*We stayed at the Moonlight Bungalows and it was a good choice.* 
   These bungalows are  located on " Long beach " and I highly recommend them.



  Comes complete with in house dive shop and on the left hand side you will see the  local bar. 



*Taken from this thread here*

----------

